# Friday going



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

May do some Sharkin, and trolling down to the GSSP , reports are alot of sharks and kings are there not counting the Spanish .
Anyone interested let me . leaving out of Cotton Bayou , close to Zeke's Marina. Get some fun in , seas look rough for this weekend.
Oh any always chance for Cobia when sharkin !!!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang, wife got me loaded with honey do's!!! She also has a honey don't list. The two at the top of honey don't is the bar and fishing.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You know " They will always get over it " sometime later !!! Sometimes way later , but they will.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> You know " They will always get over it " sometime later !!! Sometimes way later , but they will.


...but they'll never forget!


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Sure wish I could go. Spent last weekend at the pier. Slayed them Friday and Saturday morning. Kings, spanish, sharks, and jacks. Sunday after the storm, dirty water, no fish. Monday tons of seeweed on the beach. Hope you tear'em up!!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> ...but they'll never forget!


*+1 :thumbsup: and don't ever help a bikini clad, big breasted gal, climb back into the boat...... she remembers it like yesterday. I think it was 1976!*


----------

